# Our walk through cougar country



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww she is precious, I love bull dogs! Wow, I don't know if I would have even been brave enough to walk through there-dog or not! LOL!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Fluffyspoos. Noticed that you live in Northern Utah, do you mind me asking what part? We lived in Snowville, Utah, about 7 mi. from the Idaho border in in 1991 and 1992. We are now in Central California.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't think one's been spotted in years, MM, which is why I go there.. but only during the day!

And Fuz, I live in Layon, about 20 minutes north of SLC. I know exactly where Snowville is, my dad and I go through it and get gas at a station there on our way to our hunting spot. It's gorgeous up there, I just love the sagebush desert that surrounds it, and I've never seen a more beautiful September sunrise than in that area.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I guess that you must be fueling up at the Flying J truck stop, which unless there has been other changes there is more then likely the only gas station there. There use to be another truck stop there which was directly across the street from where Flying J is at. In fact it was there before the Flying J was built, but it burned down I believe in about 1995?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure, considering I would have only been six in 1995 lol there is a new Flying J, I do believe that's what it is, right at the entrance to the city.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Precious looks like it's time to go home hehe 

good pictures


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Todd


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

How far from the "city" was this walk?

Most mountain lion attacks here are within city limits on bike, or hiking trails... the lions have no place to get regular food so they result in eating house pets, and even people. Up where I live in the woods mountain lions are super rare, and if you catch them they are normally running away. Lots of deer to eat up here


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's kinda in the city? I live at the foot of the mountain, so there's small valleys all over, this jogging track is in a valley with houses on the top of each of the sides and a couple busy highways around that.

Here, I'll just take a picture from google earth, that'll be easier to understand. It's a lot bigger than it looks, but there's houses all over, a high way, then the mountains.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah that's where they are dangerous for sure! Be careful.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't worry  I don't go out around at night or alone (at least not without my pup)


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been seeing program after program lately talking about Mountain Lion and Cougar attacks on people. Its happeneing on these well known public trails just outside of city. Those cats attacking to kill. 

Please be careful...I dont think even a tuff bully breed dog can stop a hungry wild cat from attacking. Its scary!


----------

